# 2nd RD - Game 2 Thread: [6] Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns [2] [PHX leads 1-0]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Los Angeles Clippers] * *(47-35) (4-2) Playoff record*​

*PG * *S. Cassell







* - *SG* *C. Mobley







* - 
*SF* *Q. Ross







* - 
*PF* *E. Brand







* - *C* *C. Kaman







*


*
Clippers Individual Season Stats* 











 * @*​























*[Phoenix Suns]** (54-28) (5-3) Playoff record*



*PG **S. Nash







* - *SG* *R. Bell







* -* 
SF* *James Jones







* - * 
PF S. Marion *







- *C **B. Diaw*











*Suns Individual Season Stats* 








*Weds, May 10th - 10:30PM ET/7:30PM PT- [TNT] - US Airways Center- Phoenix, AZ *











*Suns-Clippers Playoff Series Page*​




















*Game 1: Suns  130, Clippers 123*
*LAC-PHX Boxscore* 

RECAP 
PHOENIX, May 8 (Ticker) -- The outside attack of the Phoenix Suns overwhelmed the inside presence of Elton Brand. 

Steve Nash directed a potent offense that drained 12 3-pointers to offset 40 points by Brand and lift the Suns to a 130-123 victory over the Los Angeles Clippers in Game 1 of the Western Conference semifinals. 

NBA TV highlights from 
Clippers-Suns: Play

Nash had 31 points and 12 assists and Shawn Marion added 20 and 15 rebounds for the second-seeded Suns, who shot 55 percent (47-of-86) from the field and had six players in double figures. 

Phoenix scored a staggering 74 points in the second half and pulled away late for its fourth straight postseason win. It hosts Game 2 on Wednesday. 

The highest-scoring game of the playoffs thus far saw an explosion by Brand, who made 18-of-22 shots, most of them on short jumpers after overpowering the smallish Suns in the post. The All-Star forward added nine rebounds and four blocks. 

A dunk by Brand pulled the sixth-seeded Clippers into a 101-101 tie with 8:33 to play. He was given a rest for less than two minutes, but that was enough as the Suns pounced with a 19-6 surge. 

Boris Diaw triggered the surge with consecutive baskets and Leandro Barbosa, Raja Bell and Nash sank 3-pointers to build the lead to 120-107 with 2:56 remaining. Phoenix led by at least six points thereafter. 

Phoenix made 12-of-27 shots from the arc while Los Angeles made 4-of-12 - three of them coming in the final two-plus minutes. Bell made four 3-pointers, Nash had three and Barbosa and Tim Thomas two apiece. 

The Suns were pretty good from the straight line, too. They sank their first 20 free throws and finished 24-of-25 from the stripe, with the only miss coming from Nash, the team leader. 

Bell scored 22 points, Diaw added 19 and Barbosa 17 for the Suns. Sam Cassell scored 28 points and Corey Maggette added 20 for the Clippers, who shot 59 percent (48-of-81). 

After receiving his MVP trophy from Commissioner David Stern before the game, Nash sparked the Suns to an early 23-12 lead. However, the Clippers closed the first quarter with a 13-6 surge that featured three straight buckets by Brand. 

A jumper and 3-pointer by Thomas rebuilt the lead to 54-45 with 4:09 remaining before the Clippers again closed in strong fashion with a 16-2 burst, taking a 61-56 lead into halftime as Brand made three more hoops. 

A seesaw third quarter saw Phoenix start with a 12-4 spurt, Cassell sink four straight shots in a 13-2 run that allowed Los Angeles to rebuild a 78-70 lead and Bell drain a 3-pointer to give the Suns a 93-91 edge entering the final period.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Come on boys...learn from the Lakers series. Take game 2.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

One thing about game 1...there was one grey haired ref who made 3 or 4 very late calls on missed Clipper shots. The same ref also had a few other calls I thought were complete bull****.

I can understand the missed calls, but the 3 late whistles???? Bull****. They all came when the suns had the 9-12 point first half lead. I do wonder if the NBA instructs the refs to keep the game close.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I hope this series isnt like last. If we go down 3-1 after winning game 1 on the Clips, we won't come back.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Everyone seems to be writing Kaman out of this series already because he played one bad game. Suns better be careful, because I think he's got a near 20 rebound game in him this series. I know the pace is quick and he can't guard Diaw or TT...but he needs to simply play to destroy the Suns on the inside, or else he's a complete waste of space out there. Way too passive.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> I hope this series isnt like last. If we go down 3-1 after winning game 1 on the Clips, we won't come back.


Yeah, game 2 is very important this time around. We need to be up two, because chances are there's going to be a couple games where our shot is off in L.A. Clips still have their chance to do their job and win one in Phoenix, and doing so will give them a ton of confidence going home. We don't want that again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kaman seemingly reminded me of Kwame Brown, missing easy shots..and I know they're not the same players. No disrespect to Clipper fans. Speaking of which..Someone also pointed out in the other thread, it seems Clippers-Suns players were having fun and respecting each other. Talking to one another as well. Nice to see both teams helping each other up quite more than usually. Should be a good/fun series though.


On to the game, I thought we played pretty good help defense, of course it slacked bit later and Brand had some amazing shots. I'll live with those shots from the side the any inside. He can't make those all. But yeah, this game is definitely important.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I noticed the sportsmen ship too.

Thing is, both teams give and deserve to recieve respect. Both teams had great years when no one expected either to be where they are now. 

The only punk on the Clips is Cassell in my eyes and he can't be throwing cheap shots anymore at his age.

It will be a great series and hopefully turn into a Suns/Seattle friendly type rivalry not a Suns/Lakers type hate rivalry.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 2nd RD - Game 2 Thread: [6] Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns [2] [PHX leads*

About time for some sportsmanship.

The Suns/Lakers series I thought was going to end with another Pistons/Pacers fist-fight by the way they kept getting in each others faces. Its nice to see the guys get along and just talk, and have fun.

I love the suns, but my god Elton Brand is a beast. I know he's very good, but going 18/22 was amazing. His 40 point game was great, I dont think we should be suspecting that every game though. But he is a great player.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: 2nd RD - Game 2 Thread: [6] Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns [2] [PHX leads*

So, will the Game Thread Jinx happen? 

Anyways, Clips should take this, but it all depends on Nashty(and when Dunleavy decides to take Kaman's behind out of the game).

Goodluck Sun fans.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 2nd RD - Game 2 Thread: [6] Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns [2] [PHX leads*

Big game, Suns need to take a 2-0 lead. If we win than its massive for us. I wanna see Barbosa driving alot, hes the key to getin them into foul trouble.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 2nd RD - Game 2 Thread: [6] Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns [2] [PHX leads*

I don't think the Suns will be as able to push the tempo in this game as they did in the first.

In all, I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

It's up to the Clips now to try and dictate a pace..... like rating a race horse. The Clips believed they could win that game 1.... really, they were playing great and saw the finishline but it vanished in the last 5 minutes......they fell into a trap.

Should be a game around 100 tonight...give or take 5 pts by the winner....


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: 2nd RD - Game 2 Thread: [6] Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns [2] [PHX leads*

Well, obviously we couldn't respond in game 2 just like Round 1. Game 2 is a killer. 

Size difference cannot be more magnified. The Clipper chose to crush on the board than to running back for defense. It hurts and it shows. 

Well, at least we know which area we need to work on. We had ZERO energy in the game. Clipper wasn't even tired 'cause we couldn't run at all. We dug a HUGE hole in the first quarter and that set the tone for the rest of the game. I don't even want to trash Marion because I believe he started the tone. He missed a lot of easy shots that killed the crowd, especially the one he missed before entering half time. We could have cut it down to 10pt deficit instead of 14pt. Suns tried to get Marion involved early by running many plays for him and he failed to respond. It hurts but history shows that Marion (or the whole team) plays bad in game 2.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, that certaintly sucked. I shut it off start of the 4th. We seemed to have not been interested when the game was closer in some parts. We definitely need energy next game. We need to take James Jones out of the line up. Speaking of which and this has nothing to do with last game but he should be fined every time he takes a "3" and his ft ends up on the line to make it a 2. I swear, he always does that. Watch where your ****ing feet are! :curse:


----------

